# New bee Mom questions.



## SoaringHawkFarm (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello!

My first question: Does anyone know of anyone in the Athens, GA area that can help me extract the honey? According to the fellow bee keepers at the feed store I got the hive from, the top super is mine. Currently, there's the large super on the bottom and two shorter ones on top. I have heard two trains of thought about the comb: 1) You want to extract the honey, but leave the comb as that's that much less work they have to do come spring, 2) You scrape the comb off b/c you want them working [I'm not exactly sure I understand that second one, but wanted to include it for argument's sake.]. For my business, I want that wax that caps the cells and am willing to exchange part of the honey for extraction help. The _only_ thing that disappoints me about this whole honey extraction subject was that I was told there would be help (in cash payment or in honey exchange) to harvest the honey. This is apparently not the case. Supposedly, there's 35lbs of honey (give or take) in that top super. 

Second question: Should I leave the top super of honey for them? This is their first year and I'd rather have them strong going into spring and summer of next year than weak and having to heavily supplement with sugar water... and then harvest from a strong hive next fall.

Third question: We are in zone 7b. The last two winters have been abnormally mild, but due to the extraordinarily mild summer we've just had, it concerns me that we could, perhaps, have a strong winter (which we need, badly). Should I insulate the hive if it's going to get below a certain temperature? If so, how is the best way to do that?

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## beemartin (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in Auburn/Dacula area, I haven't extracted yet (I'm leaving it all for my girls over the winter and will pull next year Lord willing!) but would be happy to help you figure it out... hopefully someone with more experience in the area can weigh in though.  I plan to crush and strain when the time comes, see here: http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com/2007/06/honey-harvest-crush-and-strain.html ... did you use foundation? empty frames?


----------



## Hive Watcher (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not from your area but live in the Northwest where we have long wet winters. Typically our weather rarely gets below 32 degrees but can on occasion. I do not insulate my hives and they do just fine. I do however add an entrance reducer and the slip under the screened bottom board to help keep them warmer. In this area the standard hive has two deep supers year round and we add mediums throughout the summer as needed for surplus honey. In your area that might differ. You may do just fine with one deep super year round. You need to ask around as I don't know the norm for that area. Typically they have enough honey in those two deep supers to last the winter.

If you decide to leave that top super of honey it isn't going to hurt anything. And, if they don't use it, it will be there for you next year.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SoaringHawkFarm (Aug 24, 2013)

_Thank you both very much for your responses!_ As much as I want that honey, if there is no one that can be found to help then I will leave it. I can't hardly get into the hive, they get so upset, but passionately respect their hard work, nonetheless, and don't wish to harm them with my inexperience. 

The inserts/foundations are the yellow-colored ones that snap into the frame grooves with the comb outline and sprayed with.... crud... is it sugar water or honey (??) or whatever the substance is that smells sweet.

Since it seems that I'll be leaving that honey, do I need to feed them? Some folks in neighboring counties are feeding, but the girls here are bringing in pollen and while there don't seem to be as many nectar-gatherers as during the summer, they are still busy. The deep bottom super is very nearly full of pollen. 

Thank you, beemartin, I'll check out that link right now!

HiveWatcher, ice and snow are RARE here, but it does happen. Should I have some sort of insulator ready in the event we do get a bad snap? I've seen people putting styrofoam around the hive and in harsher climates straw bales, as well.

It would be good to find somebody to shadow for a day....


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

SoaringHawk, One needs to check the winter stores supply in the brood boxes before extracting any honey for yourself unless you intend to feed. Sounds like you might have decided to leave the honey supers, if you do and there are any open cells in the supers then whatever you feed them will no doubt be stored and capped in the supers, leaving you with some amount of sugar water in the supers. If you have decided to leave the bees the supers then it would be best to lift the back of the hive with 1 hand and check the hive weight. When I heft my 2 deep hives up from the back I want the hive to be heavy enough to where I am able to just barely lift them then I know they are ready for winter. Athens Georgia is in a warmer climate than where I am so you will probably need to find someone from your area to help you with estimating how much to leave the hives for winter. I just wanted you to see what I do to prepare for winter and perhaps that might help you.


----------



## SoaringHawkFarm (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes, Bill, that _absolutely _helps and you make an excellent point! Just got a line on some folks North of us that help. The local bee folk are more business oriented and simply do not have the time, which I completely understand.


----------



## JimK (Apr 7, 2011)

Join a bee club.
Third Monday at 7 at Farm Bureau on Hwy 78 near between Crawford and Lexington.
It is difficult to get started with no help.


----------



## SoaringHawkFarm (Aug 24, 2013)

I know _exactly_ where that is and you can bet will be going!!!!!!

The only other clubs I know of--one is too far away and the other... the group 'leader' was openly hostile. The person sells a few of the same items at a local market.


----------

